# CDC Hepatitis C testing



## calexander1265 (Aug 17, 2012)

With the CDC announcement that all "Baby Boomers", those of us born between 1946 and 1965, should be screened for Hepatitis C - 86803 - Anti-HCV ab test, the question has been put to me, "What diagnosis code should we us, and is it payable?"  

Any thoughts....I am at a loss, because without suspected exposure, how should it be coded?


----------



## mitchellde (Aug 17, 2012)

Hep C is a viral disease so like HIV screening you use the V code for screening for other viral disease.


----------



## CDBRAY (Aug 29, 2012)

Have you billed and received payment for Hep C screening?


----------

